# Tail extentions.



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

hey 
if its hard to cover up the"Natural Loop" might work for you
Horse Tail Extension

also look at Choosing the right tail 
Choosing the Right Tail, Custom Tails for Horses and Equestrians

a great place to buy from is ebay 
horse tail extension | eBay

good luck!


----------



## Sheez So Hollywood (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you! I definitely want either the "naural hide" or "wrap around", Mostly because they are the easiest to put in (in my experience) Although I have never used the natural loop... I borrowed a wrap-around style from my friend last year and I really liked it, I just want more of a tapered end rather than blunt. 

How hard is the "Natural loop" to put in?


----------



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

Horse Tail Extension

its put in like other tails (hair on hair) it just does not have the big knob to cover up. hope that helps


----------

